# Flrida Smoke Out, Please Read



## flagriller (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok, well my wife has gotten involved in this thing
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Anyway she has informed me she is inviting some neighbors as reciprocation, and my son is inviting some friends from college, girls I believe.  When we send out the invites, it will stipulate everyone must bring a dish and must RSVP.  I hope this is ok with everyone.  If you are attending please invite/bring spouses and kids or other immediate family.  I don't want it to get too large but I don't want anyone excluded too. We live in a normal modest house but will do our best to accomadate/host everyone, so all we ask is to RSVP so we have a head count and what they will be bringing. I don't want the "cookers" to have to bring everything, we want to spread it out.  I will have all three going, the CBer, the verticle, and the gas grill, to cook up some dogs, hamburgers for the kids or whoever.

I am currently working on a menue/items list.


If you have any other ideas, please let me know. 

Also here is what I think in terms of time.

People cooking should arrive early to "get things going"
Then others can start arriving around 1ish or so.
Swim, play games, snack, etc....
Serve the "Q" around 5:30 eat, have desert, relax.  

If you have any other thoughts please let me know.  This is going to be a great time for all and give everyone a chance to meet new friends AND best of all...HAVE SOME GREAT Q!

Input please.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and yes input from ALL forum members is welcome.

Jim and Alice


----------



## vlap (Sep 14, 2007)

This sounds great! I am looking forward to it!


----------



## flagriller (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to mention, you can bring pre-cooked stuff and warm it back up in the oven.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 14, 2007)

Upper dupper


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 14, 2007)

Count me in, I plan on rolling in before the sun comes up (6am or so if that works for you) with the Stumps in tow, unload and get after it.   I was planning on cooking a butt and 3 racks of spares, but can do more or different items if need be, will bring a 10 x 10 EZ Up for some shade, table and 6 chairs.  Will come prepared with everything I need to get the job done, won't be hitting you up for supplies.

Got a wife and two kids that will be willing to show up in the afternoon pending sports schedules.   I will confirm once I get the game schedule for them...........but barring games they will stop by.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 14, 2007)

Yeah it works.  Yes, please, the wife and kids are welcome! We have a nice pool
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   This is going to be fun fun.  Also, you're all welcome to use whatever I have if you need it.  I'll have coffee going when you get here.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 14, 2007)

When I mentioned it to my wife she said "oh, am I invited on one of your little blind dates".  LOL    Maybe I should just keep her smart ass at home.


----------



## flagriller (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is the list/menue

2007 Florida Smoke Out
This is just a guide/start and is not meant to be all inclusive or that everything has to be done. Feel free to add, subtract, modify. 

*Main Dishes*

*Sides*
Ribs (of course)
Meat Loaf
Fatties
Chicken
Beef
Turkey
Hot dogs
Hamburgers
Anything else you can think of or something you make special.

Potato Salad
Cole Slaw
Baked Beans
Macaroni Salad
Real Salad (you know, the stuff with lettuce J)
Corn on the Cob
Macaroni & Cheese
Chili
ABTâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s
*Breads*

*Snacks*
Cornbread
Rolls
Bread Assortments

Potato Chips & Dip
Pretzels
Tostados & Salsa
7 layer dip
Cheese Doodles
Cheese Assortments with Crackers
Veggie Plate (.carrots, celery, etc J) 
Chex mix
Peanuts
Popcorn
*Desserts*

*Drinks*
Anything you make special
Pies
Cakes
Cookies
Candy
Brownies
Sweet Rolls




Adult Beverages, I think this should be byob
Soda
Cool Aide
Water


*Condiments*

*Other essentials*
Sauce
Mayo
Ketchup
Pickles
Mustard
Relish
Hot Sauce
A-1
Salt & Pepper
Special Seasonings



Paper plates
Plastic cutlery
Napkins
Chairs
Umbrella ( we have 2 tables w/umbrellas but need more if possible)
Bathing suite
Towel
Sunscreen
Sunglasses
Yard games
Coolers (I have 2 )
Ice


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 14, 2007)

Wish I could, but Delaware is a tad too far away, and work is hell right now... Have fun you guys!!


----------



## doc (Sep 15, 2007)

Sounds like it will be awesome.  Unfortunately, the EMPLOYER will require my services that weekend. I am extremely jealous!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You guys have fun and remember to post many many pics of all tht delicious food!


----------



## bullmastiff (Sep 17, 2007)

The bad news for me is a major server deployment that day here at work. I will not be able to attend after all 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

The good news is that they are taking us to the Buc's game the next day for working Saturday.


----------



## vlap (Sep 17, 2007)

Sucks that you can't make it Paul... Have fun at the game!


----------

